# RJT does Little Rock



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I will be leaving in the morning for Little Rock for 4 days. Then will leave back out on Nov 4th and will be in LR untill the 14th. Any folks in the area want to meet up just let me know.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

RJT said:


> I will be leaving in the morning for Little Rock for 4 days. Then will leave back out on Nov 4th and will be in LR untill the 14th. Any folks in the area want to meet up just let me know.


Big fan of branson my self 
Enjoy the trip RJT, hope you fire up... THE GOOD STUFF :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Big fan of branson my self
> Enjoy the trip RJT, hope you fire up... THE GOOD STUFF :tu


Got some good stuff packed up. :tu


----------

